# Lurch, Molch, oder Salamander????



## Olli.P (22. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,


 habe Heute einen kleinen Neuzugang am Teich entdeckt....... 

Mann der ist ja schnell wie die Feuerwehr......

Was ist das wohl für einer?????

Hier ein paar Bilder

 

 

 


Wer weiß was das für einer ist?????


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lurch, Molch, oder  Salamander????*

Hallo Olli,

also ich würde sagen "Eidechse". 
Nur frag bitte nicht welche..... 

Und nicht am Schwanz festhalten.


----------



## Olli.P (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lurch, Molch, oder  Salamander????*

Hi Annett,

Ja Neeeeeeeeee,

iss klar........ 

Das wissen wir schon von unseren Barties............ 


Ich wüsste aber doch schon gerne was das für eine ist........... 

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch der ein oder andere Experte


----------



## Eugen (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lurch, Molch, oder  Salamander????*

Hi Olaf,
es ist das Männchen der __ Zauneidechse.
Bei Tieren putzen sich immer die Männer raus.  

Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Thorsten (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lurch, Molch, oder  Salamander????*

Hi,

ich würde eher auf eine  Laetacara viridis > __ Smaragdeidechse tippen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lurch, Molch, oder  Salamander????*

Hi.

Also eine __ Smaragdeidechse würde ich mal auschließen. Smaragdeidechsen Männchen sehen viel grüner aus und haben eine bläuliche Kehle. Außerdem passt das Muster nicht. Schau mal >*hier*<

Würde auch sagen das es ein Zauneidechsen Männchen ist. Die sind bei mir auch im Garten.

Die Smaragdeidechse gibts doch auch eher in Südlich (Österreich, Schweiz) oder?

Zudem würde ich sagen das das Tier auf *diesem Bild* auch ein Zauneidechsen Männchen ist.


----------



## Thorsten (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lurch, Molch, oder  Salamander????*

 .........


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lurch, Molch, oder  Salamander????*

Hi Mirko,

die Eidechse die da letztes Jahr bei mir auf einen Hausbesuch vorbei kam (Foto) war 30cm lang . Etwas zu groß für normale Zauneidechsen . Vieleicht findet sich hier ja ein Experte für Kriechtiere.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lurch, Molch, oder  Salamander????*

Hmm, also laut meinem schlauen Büchlein wird die __ Zauneidechse ca. 22 cm lang.

Entweder ist es ein sehr großes Exemplar einer Zauneidechse oder ...... ?

Die Zeichnung passt meiner Ansicht nach überhaupt nicht zu einer __ Smaragdeidechse.


Hattest du sie gemessen oder nur geschätzt?


----------



## Koiheini (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lurch, Molch, oder  Salamander????*

__ Zauneidechse männlich -- hab ich im Sommer immer jede Menge am Teich. Die werden sogar halbwegs zahm und fressen Mehlwürmer aus der Hand.Nur anfassen ist nicht drin^^


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lurch, Molch, oder  Salamander????*

Hi Mirko,

genau messen kommte ich sie nicht, allerdings nahm sie die komplette Seite des alten 54l Beckens ein als ich es im Steingarten auf die Seite kippte um sie wieder laufen zu lassen. Dachte halt an Smaragdeidechsenweibchen wegen der nicht so grellen Farbe bei dieser Größe , da unsere Katze schon mal eine solche erwischt hatte - das war aber eindeutig ein Männchen ganz grün/blau wie auf deinem Foto. Vieleicht ist der Echsenkerl ja ein illegaler Einwanderer aus der Ukraine (Tschernobyl) :beeten: 

MfG Frank


----------

